# Good grooming scissors?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I need to get some good grooming scissors for trimming up--neatening--Tucker's feet. I've never seen a Hav groomed and needed to see how to make his feet look good, and still be correct for a Hav in full coat. (I want to be as proper as possible  )

At the dog show this last weekend, (the first I've been to in many years,) I asked someone to show me how to clean up Tucker's feet, and they did one for me. (Now I need to do the rest of them.) They used a nice, long pair of shears with curved blades. They said that is what you need to use to do it well. So, I'm now looking for a similar pair. Since I'm a quilter I love good scissors, but can't spend $150 for them, and am nervous about buying a pair of $60 ones without knowing what I'm getting first.

Any suggestions? I've tried my regular scissors in the house, and they aren't good enough to cut his hair. (I don't want to use my fabric scissors on him, and they are too short, anyway.) 

I liked the curved blades and they made sense to me. Do you have any to recommend, or have other ideas according to what you use?

Thanks!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I use a curved blade as well, but mine wasn't that expensive... I'm not perfect at trimming the feet either, so I didn't want to spend an arm and a leg on it, LOL! I have the ones with a duck on the logo... I don't remember the name, but I can look for you when I get home tonight.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sheri, can you go to another dog show? I got a really good pair with curved blades for under $70. The vendor asked me what breed I have and what my purpose for them would be and then picked the pair for me within my budget. I've had the same pair for 3 years and have had them sharpened once.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have no idea how to find out when/where the dog shows are...and, they are all about 2 hours drive from where I live, and I always hate to leave Tucker at home for another day while I travel to one, since he's home alone for a few hours each day already. 

This show I went to on Saturday was neat because I could take Tucker with me, since we were helping at the "Meet the Breed" booth, (which Tucker had a blast at, by the way!)

If you can find the name and give me the size of them, maybe I can track them down. And, Lina, I'll be glad to know your information. It would be so much easier if I could just order some on-line.

Thanks!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

You can go to petedge.com and geib makes some that are between 50 - hundreds, that might be an option. I have kenchii's I am not sure how low price wise they go. Monks are pretty good too but I don't know if you can get them through petedge anymore. They have a pretty good selection of scissors by the way, just go and look. You can e-mail me if you have any qustions about a certian scissor.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, Erin. I went to Petedge and didn't know the brands. 3-C's was at the show and had a pair of DOVO curved that I liked, but since I didn't know about price I was surprised and didn't get them. They are listed on their site.

I'll go look at Petedge again, since you named some brands that you recommend.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, the one I have is Dubl Duck. Here's a link to the Petedge page:

http://grooming.petedge.com/Dubl-Du...tegoryId=190&categoryId=214&subCategoryId=279

I also have it in a smaller size for cutting bangs, but I don't see it on there anymore.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, thanks! I wondered if the Dobl Duck ones were what you had, with your description of them. Do you like the narrow blades, would a wider blade be better? I like the ball end, seems like a good idea, to help not stab them it they jerked.

Thank you SO much, it really helps!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, sorry, I've been in and out of the forum lately and completely missed your question! I actually like my scissors, though I'm sure if I tried a more expensive one I'd like it best (which is why I'm not trying any other ones, LOL!). I'm not sure if a wider blade would help more... they work just fine for what I use them for (trimming feet, and hygienic butt and belly trims). The small curved ones that I don't see on Petedge any more are great for Kubrick's bangs, but that's all I use them for.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimberly, from what I can guess, it will be several months before another show happens close enough that I could possibly get to it.

Lina, thanks for your info on the scissors you use! I just ordered a couple of Dubl Duck curved ones, with ball tips, (6 1/2" and 4",) for trimming his feet and possibly his bangs. (I've been trying to grow those out again, but it's just taking sooooo long, and it's driving me nuts. I think I may cave in and trim that tiny bit again.

The only scissors I have are my extremely good quilting/applique scissors, and they are needle sharp. I haven't dared use them around his eyes. When his topknot was fully long I cut the bangs with regular, not very good, scissors; now, though, with his hair shorter there those same scissors just push his hair around.

I'm excited to get them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, that's great, I hope they work well for you.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

You really need to try a pair to see how it fits your hand. If you have a Sally Beauty Supply store near you they have a fairly good selection. You can pay many hundreds of dollars for one pair but unless you use them all day every day a $14 pair that works for your hand from Sally Beauty will work just fine for keeping up a few dogs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, Tom and Jane, but I've already ordered the scissors from Petedge. I tried Sally's here and they didn't have any curved blades, which are what I knew I wanted. And I wasn't satisfied with the regular scissors I already have. It will be months before I can go to another show, and there are no businesses within driving distance that I could find. I even looked on line at Petco and couldn't find what I wanted. So, I think these that Lina recommended and I ordered will do better than any other option I came up with.

(Finger's crossed.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Please let us know, Sheri! Maybe I will buy a pair too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sheri,
Did you get a chance to use your new scissors yet? Did you like them?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Geib Gator shears*

I just ordered these scissors for PetEdge. I hope they are worth it. I need something that will last through many full-body scissor cuts for Lincoln, my big boy.

http://www.petedge.com/Geib-Gator-Curved-Shears-10-quot--GE8551.pro

The inexpensive $10 shears worked great on him for one cut. The second cut grew out really badly - then I could see that the blade must have been dull for that second cut.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lynn, I'm sorry I missed your post last month! And, Jane, I hope you like your scissors. I got two pair of Dubl Duck curved blades with ball tips. I really like both of them. The short ones I fine myself using for his face, and the long ones are great for his feet. Hope the URLs show up right. If not, I'll try again.

http://grooming.petedge.com/Dubl-Duck-Ultra-Gold-Curved-Shears-with-Ball-Tip-6-1-2-quot--DD60000.pro

http://grooming.petedge.com/Dubl-Duck-Ear-Nose-Curved-Pet-Grooming-Shears-4-quot--DD83014.pro


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri, I'm glad you are happy with your scissors! I went with the Geib ones since I wanedt a long scissor - these are 10". They should make it easier to cut Lincoln's body hair with one continuous cut rather than several smaller cuts. 

I wish there were a place where I could go to learn how to cut dog hair. It would be worth it and fun too. It would be nice to really know what I was doing rather than just hoping for the best, haha!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Jane - Would you please post pictures of Lincoln after you've cut him. I'm interested in how he looks with a scissor cut. I keep thinking I might need to trim Izzy for the Summer. She gets so hot and she's in full coat this year. I hate to cut her hair though.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane, however you do Lincoln's hair is fantastic! I'd be too afraid to try, I think. He's just gorgeous, though, an doesn't look "clipped" at all. I love his looks, but, he must have a ton of hair.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

so...I know someone's going to yell at me about this, but I use thinning shears on Guapo's feet...I got tired of that yucky straight across cut I was getting with any other type of scissor. It was a $15 investment at Ricky's and so far has been the best grooming $ I've spent (well other than the $$$ on the butter comb)!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> Jane - Would you please post pictures of Lincoln after you've cut him. I'm interested in how he looks with a scissor cut. I keep thinking I might need to trim Izzy for the Summer. She gets so hot and she's in full coat this year. I hate to cut her hair though.


Here is a link to the thread I posted last October with before and after photos from Lincoln's scissor cut:

http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=188441&postcount=1

That was a good cut - I cut off 1/3rd of his coat. The cut I did just this last April was not. I think the scissors (cheap ones) had gotten dull, so they did not cut the hair cleanly. Also, I just had more trouble getting everything to be symmetrical. I keep hoping I'll improve with each cut, but it is more random than that! Oh well. I keep trying!

Thanks for the encouragement, Sheri! And he does have a ton of hair. Really dense and puffy. And since he is BIG, there is just a lot of it!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link Jane. I remember the pictures now that I see them. You did a great job. I'd be so afraid to cut Izzy's hair. I was never the type to practice cutting my own hair, I was always afraid of what it would look like. I think that made my Mom happy, she didn't have to worry about the 1/2" bangs that so many little ones end up with.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

michi715 said:


> so...I know someone's going to yell at me about this, but I use thinning shears on Guapo's feet...I got tired of that yucky straight across cut I was getting with any other type of scissor. It was a $15 investment at Ricky's and so far has been the best grooming $ I've spent (well other than the $$$ on the butter comb)!


Michelle~ I watched Elaine use thinning shears to trim feet just before showing at Eukanuba. I don't think it's a bad idea at all. In fact, as soon as I figure out which ones I want (and can afford) I'll probably be using them on Tori's feet, too


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Here is a link to the thread I posted last October with before and after photos from Lincoln's scissor cut:
> 
> http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=188441&postcount=1
> 
> ...


Lincoln looks so different all wet! He is adorable wet or dry Give him a hug from me


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Lynn, I'm sorry I missed your post last month! And, Jane, I hope you like your scissors. I got two pair of Dubl Duck curved blades with ball tips. I really like both of them. The short ones I fine myself using for his face, and the long ones are great for his feet. Hope the URLs show up right. If not, I'll try again.
> 
> http://grooming.petedge.com/Dubl-Duck-Ultra-Gold-Curved-Shears-with-Ball-Tip-6-1-2-quot--DD60000.pro
> 
> http://grooming.petedge.com/Dubl-Duck-Ear-Nose-Curved-Pet-Grooming-Shears-4-quot--DD83014.pro


Thanks Shari, I just got back to remembering I wanted some scissors and I checked back to the thread and glad to find your recommendations I just ordered these. I think they will work for me, I too want to trim the feet and trimming some tummy area.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> I think the scissors (cheap ones) had gotten dull, so they did not cut the hair cleanly.


By the way, for any of you that need your scissors sharpened, most any dog show will have a scissor vendor that will sharpen them for a nominal fee. I take mine in once a year and it only costs about $6.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> By the way, for any of you that need your scissors sharpened, most any dog show will have a scissor vendor that will sharpen them for a nominal fee. I take mine in once a year and it only costs about $6.


Do you have to buy their "brand" or will they sharpen all brands of scissors?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they will sharpen any pair for a fee. Business is business.


----------

